# Acoplar señal de altavoz a otro altavoz



## salvador33 (Abr 19, 2015)

Hola os comento.
Dispongo de dos armarios insonorizados para realizar un proyecto.
Con un solo radiocassete manejo los dos cajones en los cuales hay un altavoz en cada uno
los dos estan conectados a la misma salida del ampli pero mediante una placa electronica y dos reles corto la señal de uno o de otro durante u  periodo determinado.
Cortando asi u  solo cable de cada altavoz pero el otro esta conectado directamente en ambos.
La pregunta es si uno esta en marcha y oyendose si el otro solo tiene un cable pero pusieramos una fuente de sonido delante de este se podria acoplar el sonido y escucharse por el otro?
Yo creo que no ya que no hay flujo de corriente pero mo estoy seguro.


----------



## nasaserna (Abr 19, 2015)

Depende de como están los cables de conexión, ya me ha pasado en conexiones, por ejemplo si lo haces con un multipar a distancias muy largas y los cables estan muy juntos(hablo del multipar), puede haber inducción y el supuesto parlante que está con un cable desconectado(pero sus dos cables estan muy juntos y por un gran tramo), puede salir algo de sonido.
Pd. perdónenme por describirlo tan poco técnico, pero es un efecto común en instalaciones de audio.


----------



## salvador33 (Abr 19, 2015)

Gracias
La instalacion es corta y por cable paralelo independiente



El esquema rapido y cutre





nasaserna dijo:


> Depende de como están los cables de conexión, ya me ha pasado en conexiones, por ejemplo si lo haces con un multipar a distancias muy largas y los cables estan muy juntos(hablo del multipar), puede haber inducción y el supuesto parlante que está con un cable desconectado(pero sus dos cables estan muy juntos y por un gran tramo), puede salir algo de sonido.
> Pd. perdónenme por describirlo tan poco técnico, pero es un efecto común en instalaciones de audio.


As visto el esquema


----------



## solaris8 (Abr 19, 2015)

nasa atento...
cuantas bocinas o parlantes tienes en paralelo??
tal vez ocupes unos trasnformadores para equilibrar la impedancia.....


----------



## nasaserna (Abr 19, 2015)

Gracias compañero Solaris,
 ahora que me pongo atento....


salvador33 dijo:


> ....
> La pregunta es si uno esta en marcha y oyendose si el otro solo tiene un  cable pero pusieramos una fuente de sonido delante de este se podria  acoplar el sonido y escucharse por el otro?
> Yo creo que no ya que no hay flujo de corriente pero mo estoy seguro.



, la pregunta la tergiversé por completo

lo que preguntas es:
" si, cualquiera de los bafles que tienen un solo cable conectado, es sometido a vibraciones en el cono producto de algún efecto  fisico, palante, voces viento, etc."

claro que se genera una corriente, pues un parlante funciona igual que un microfono dinámico (su construcción es muy similar), 
sí pero nó, pues para ello deberías cerrar el circuito.

además debería ser un movimiento muy violento, como para que el movimiento del cono del parlante en cuestión tenga efectos muy notorios en el resto del circuito, y como dices..



salvador33 dijo:


> Gracias
> La instalacion es corta y por cable paralelo independiente



Lo otro es ... la pregunta es: si puede suceder o te está sucediendo

y la pregunta del compañero Solaris8,
 creo que digiste que la placa está diseñada para que solo funcione uno a la ves, no necesitas transformador (aunque si lo usaras mejoraría el problema que preguntas que pede suceder o te esta sucediendo??)


----------

